# billing units on code 95017



## lclemen (Jul 19, 2013)

Has anyone else had problems with code 95017 with billing too many units.  We have billed code 95017 with 21 units Blue Cross is denying it saying "it exceeds our acceptable maximum units of service" 
Any help on this would be great.

Thanks.  Lisa


----------

